# Spontane Enduro-Touren im Taunus (Hofheim bis Hohemark)



## Marc-aus-MTK (15. April 2016)

Geplant ist, hier regelmäßig Enduro-Touren anzubieten.
Mitfahrer sollten Trails der Schwierigkeitsstufe S2 bis ca. S3 bewältigen können.
Tourenlänge ca. 25 km
Höhenmeter ca. 700 - 1200 hm
Dauer 2,5h bis 3,5h

Es sollten Helm und sichere Handschuhe getragen werden.
Zu empfehlen sind Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner.

Angebot richtet sich an Fahrer die gerne etwas mehr Enduro mit Downhilltrails und gemütlich bergauf strampeln möchten.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (15. April 2016)

Hallo, 
ich hätte heute eine kleine Enduro-Tour ab ca. 16:15 von der Hohemark anzubieten. Tour sollte ca. 2,5 bis 3h dauern, wird über max 25 km gehen und es werden Trails entlang Sandplackens bis Feldberg gefahren. Kann euch viele überraschende und neue Trails vorstellen. Würde mich über ca. min. 2-3 Begleiter freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (15. April 2016)

Tour verschiebt sich heute auf ca. 17:00 Uhr


----------



## seeraeuber (15. April 2016)

Hallo Marc,

hört sich interessant an, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## EA-Tec (15. April 2016)

Also wenn du bergauf keine Eile hast, würde ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal anschließen. Bergauf fahre ich nur, weil's im Taunus nicht anders geht, ansonsten würde ich mich lieber fahren lassen


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (16. April 2016)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Also wenn du bergauf keine Eile hast, würde ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal anschließen. Bergauf fahre ich nur, weil's im Taunus nicht anders geht, ansonsten würde ich mich lieber fahren lassen


Hi, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ging mir früher eigtl genauso. Aber man gewöhnt sich an das berghochstrampeln, am Ende ist es sogar gut für die gewisse Grundkondition, die du auch bei der Abfahrt brauchst. Und irgendwann gewöhnst du dich so dran, dass du das sogar nicht mal mehr unbedingt willst, dass dich einer hochfährt. Andernfalls, kann man auch gerne mal Fahrgemeinschaften in Richtung eines Bikeparkes bilden, z.B. Winterberg, Beerfelden oder sogar nach Willingen. Generell wäre ich auch an gemeinsamen MTB-Festival-Besuchen gerne interessiert, wer dazu Lust hätte eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu gründen? Da könnte man sich hier auch gerne absprechen, oder evtl. besser einen neuen Fred eröffnen, damit es nicht zu chaotisch wird.


----------



## Celluid (16. April 2016)

Ei gude,

Finde ich sehr interessant. Ich werde den Thread im Auge behalten und schau das ich das nächste mal dabei bin. Wäre auch durchaus mal unter der Woche zum Feierabend denkbar


----------



## DannyG82 (21. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, coole sache da bin ich gerne dabei. Touren unter die Woche kann ich nur Mittwochs und Freitag mitmachen, ab 17:00 meistens.
Fährt jemanden zu IXS Winterberg?

Grüß


----------



## klickfisch (21. April 2016)

Komme aus der Nähe von Hanau und würde mich für Wochenendtouren auch interessieren/anschließen


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (21. April 2016)

Wer am Wochenende Anschluss an Enduro-Biker sucht, dem kann ich das auch ganz unabhängig von dieser Gruppe empfehlen die Mountainsports-Oberursel aufzusuchen. Da ich selbst am Wochenende evtl. nicht fahren werde, bzw. noch kurzfristig hier erst posten werde.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (21. April 2016)

[...]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roNn23 (21. April 2016)

Servus! Ich wohne in Dietzenbach und bin an Wochenendtouren, bzw. gern auch Feierabendtouren interessiert. Technisch gern S2/S3 und ein paar Höhenmeter hoch finde ich super. Bin allerdings eher für gemütlich hochfahren statt zu hetzen. Aber das klingt hier ja danach


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (21. April 2016)

[...]


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

wenn sich noch min 2-Mitfahrer finden, werde ich heute Abend gegen 18 Uhr eine Tour an der Waltraut, Oberursel, Hohemark anbieten.

Tourdauer: 2:30 h bis 3 h
Länge: 20 bis 30 km
Hm: ca. 700 bis 800

Anschließend kurze Einkehr an der Waltraut.
Freue mich auf Euch.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (19. Juli 2016)

Okay, Tour heute Abend ist aufgrund mangelnder Zusagen abgesagt.


----------



## Farmerbob (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich wäre bei Gelegenheit auch mal dabei, 18 Uhr unter der Woche kann unter Umständen allderigns problematisch werden .

Gruß


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (20. Juli 2016)

Hi, um welche Uhrzeit würde es denn passen ?
Ich meine, wenn man eine 2,5 bis 3 Stundentour fahren will, ist es halt irgendwann auch zu spät ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farmerbob (20. Juli 2016)

Hi,
hast schon recht, je nach Tag kann 18 Uhr auch problemlos klappen, ist leider nicht immer planbar.
Sonst würde Wochenende auch meist passen.

Gruß


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Juli 2016)

ich kann frühstmöglich ab 19uhr an der hohemark sein.


----------



## kreisbremser (3. August 2016)

Marc-aus-MTK schrieb:


> Hi, um welche Uhrzeit würde es denn passen ?
> Ich meine, wenn man eine 2,5 bis 3 Stundentour fahren will, ist es halt irgendwann auch zu spät ?


wird heut gefahren? wenn ich mit dem verkehr glück habe, dann komm ich mal rum.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (3. August 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wird heut gefahren? wenn ich mit dem verkehr glück habe, dann komm ich mal rum.


Kann ich noch nicht 100% sagen, ob ich selbst komme. Wetter ist gerade nicht verlockend.
IdR steht da aber heute gegen 18 Uhr immer eine handvoll Leute des Mountainsports Oberursels rum, die man lieb fragen ob Sie einem mitnehmen.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (16. August 2016)

Heute kleine Trailtour ab Hohemark, ab 18 Uhr gefällig? 

Etwas Kondition sollte man mitbringen, technisch wird darauf eingegangen auch Anfängern die Tour zu ermöglichen. Freue mich auf Mitfahrer.
Grüße Marc


----------



## kreisbremser (16. August 2016)

moin, ich vesuche pünktlich da zu sein.

ich gehe davon aus, dass der gestrige und allererste versuch mein hinterrad auf tubeless umzubasteln gelungen ist und ich gegen 17:45 auf dem kleinen parkplatz an der hm sein kann.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (16. August 2016)

Werde relativ pünktlich da sein, aber schon so, dass wir gegen 18 Uhr abfahren.
Wer sich noch anmeldet, auf den wird noch 5 min gewartet.


----------



## Farmerbob (16. August 2016)

Hört sich gut an!
Würde mich auch anschließen, versuche um 18 Uhr da zu sein, hoffe ich schaffe es pünktlich!.

Gruß


----------



## kreisbremser (16. August 2016)

Bin da. Beim hibike werkzeugstand.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (18. August 2016)

*Enduro-Trail-Tour, Hohemark*

Wann:		 Donnerstag, 25. August 2016, 18:00 Uhr
Wo:			 Ab Hohemark, vor dem Restaurant Waldtraut
Kondition:		Mittel
Technik:		  Mittel (Es wird auch auf streckenunerfahrene Rücksicht genommen.)
Strecke:		   ca. 25 km & 800 HM

Bitte bringt Knie- Ellenbogenschoner und natürlich Helm und Handschuhe zur eigenen Sicherheit mit.
Licht wird mittlerweile ab spätestens 20:30 auch nötig.
Mitfahren auf eigenes Risiko.

Wer sich anmeldet, auf den wird auch noch max. 5 min gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (18. August 2016)

kann ich nur empfehlen. war eine spaßige runde.


----------



## Farmerbob (18. August 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> kann ich nur empfehlen. war eine spaßige runde.


Dem dem kann ich nur beipflichten, sehr spaßig und super Trails!


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (30. September 2016)

Heute Abend, 
30. Sep. 16, 17 Uhr, 
Hohemark, vor Waldtraut.
Kleine Endurotour, ca. 20 bis 30 km, 800Hm.
Bringt Licht mit. Wird gut u lustig, wie immer.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich biete übermorgen, 9. Juli,  ab 10:30 Uhr von der Hohemark eine Trail-/Endurotour an.
Moderates Tempo bergauf, ca. 25 km Strecke, bei ca. 700-900 hm, Fahrtzeit ca. 2,5 - 3h.
Mittlere Schwierigkeit. Motto der Touren ist wie immer, es kommt idR jeder auf seine Kosten.
Gerne sind auch Trail-/Enduro-Anfänger (-innen) willkommen.
Für alle, bitte entsprechende Ausrüstung mitbringen: Helm, evtl. Knie- und Ellbogenschoner.

Treffpunkt:
Vor dem Restaurant Waldtraut, Hohemark, Oberursel.
Alfred-Lechler-Straße 6, 61440 Oberursel (Taunus)
10:30 Uhr, Sonntag, 9. Juli 2017

Danach ist gerne noch eine gemütliche Einkehr bei der Waldtraut möglich, wo es lecker Essen und Trinken gibt.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Juli 2017)

die touren von marc kann ich wirklich empfehlen. bin leider nicht dabei, da ich mich gerade mit rad und badehose in kroatien herumtreibe. hab hier einen netten guide gefunden. er mag bier und fahrräder.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (7. Juli 2017)




----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Juli 2017)

Schade, sind am Sonntag auf dem Weg nach Saalbach.
Ein andermal gern


----------



## seeraeuber (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo Marc,

am Sonntag bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WayneS (8. Juli 2017)

Bin morgen dabei.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## sipaq (8. Juli 2017)

Ich komme auch. PN habe ich gestern schon geschrieben. Mein Posting würde aber offenbar verschluckt.


----------



## steveslug (8. Juli 2017)

Würde mich morgen gerne anschließen. Bin dann 10:30 an der Hohemark.

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. August 2017)

Jemand heute am Start, bspw. Hohemark? Startzeit ca. 13:00


----------

